
Sex workers have created the perfect method for keeping people honest online - taylorbuley
http://qz.com/621994/trust-and-crime/
======
x1798DE
The "perfect method for keeping people honest online" is to require that you
verify your identity. The opening paragraph of this article mentions a
mandatory driver's license scan and a call to you through the switchboard at
your work.

------
xkcd-sucks
When people like this ask for license/passport scans, how likely is it that
they actually look it up in a database?

My experience suggests that a large portion don't actually verify the license,
but i don't know if it's cheapness/laziness or actual difficulty.

~~~
x1798DE
I would certainly hope a madam doesn't make a query to some sort of license
database. That seems like a remarkable operational risk.

Frankly, this whole thing seems like a perfect recipe for blackmail. "Just
give me an incontrovertible and non-repudiatable proof of who you are and I'll
get right on providing you with an illegal and potentially embarassing
service."

~~~
randyrand
Worse yet, 1/4 people then pass on service all-together.

How can that be considered perfect?

------
throw20160718
Never thought I would see a submarine article for p411.com.

